# three weeks post mike's tapes



## bls6 (Oct 14, 2004)

I finished the ibs program around three weeks ago. Towards the middle to end of the program I may have noticed slight improvement, but now that I am off the tapes, all of my gas and bloating symptoms are back. Should I do the program over, or repeat certain parts of it??? This was one of my last hopes in terms of relief, so any ideas are welcome!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi,Sometimes it happens that upon the first listening, symptoms come and go, or even may take a while to improve. This was the case with me as well. Remember, you have had IBS longer than the 100 days to complete the program, and while the vast majority of patients may see improvement within the first 30 days and beyond, some of us take longer. One lady did not see any relief until 6 months prior to doing the program, and then was virtually symptom free.Everyone is different, and your reduction of symptoms depends on how severe they are and also how long you have had IBS, as well as other health issues or stressors in your life. Sometimes the program sessions address different areas that the subconscious sees more pressing than the IBS, as was in my case (I had other surgeries, etc. along with IBS and the program helped me cope with that first.)Perhaps now listen to your favorite sessions as you desire (leaving a minimum of 6 hours in between listening times), in whatever order you wish. Then if you have not felt any improvement, go ahead and relisten to the entire program again in 8 - 10 weeks or so.There is no magic bullet, and for some, they feel great improvement within two weeks, others, months after completion, but the majority of folks do get improvement, so don't give up.The IBS thoughts have been with you a long time, and even though you don't want them, the mind sees them as "normal daily operations."Here is some info from Mike regarding symptoms returning - hope it helps you!Let us know how you get along, we are here to help!All the best to you. ~ Marilyn--------------------------------Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learningï¿½s as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, whatï¿½s the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal. Best RegardsMikeFor more info take a peek at the compilation thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgilocal/ubbcgi/ul...c&f=11&t=001865 and also check the FAQ on www.ibscds.com


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi ffokisi,I just wanted to offer my support. I continued to experience progress a few months after the program ended. Marilyn, thank you for reposting the mind armies. This is always a good reminder of how we need to look forward not back. Barbara


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Barbara (my namesake







)Thanks for the kind words - I appreciate your support here. I think lots of times we forget how badly the IBS really was before we started the program. It is such a gradual change, at least for me, that I have to think back to how almost incapacitated I was back then. Those mind armies are strong - but each day even now, I am getting better in defeating them. The more success we have the better it gets!Take care!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup.... I have been almost (maybe 5 episodes) D free for (drum roll please>>>>>>>>>&gt







_1 MONTH!_. Yeah it has been years for me. (And I have had hypno detention here & there as well as courses of remedial listening.. LOL Seriously tho, my D has been triggered by hormones for awhile and those hormones are finally changing.







) But the HT nailed my horrendous upper AB pain. It had an impact on it in as little as 20 some odd days into the program. And that impact lasts to this day........ years later.So hold on ffokisi, the best may yet to be!BQ


----------

